# CEM legit?



## I.C.P. (Jul 24, 2009)

Just noticed their research site on here.I've always used from a different site.So,is their stuff legit and work well?If so cool.It's always good to have more than one site to buy from.I ask cause to many people start rumors saying all the research sites are starting to sell bunk supp's. and then you dont know who to buy from.Thanks....


----------



## jorge (Jul 26, 2009)

yes, but way to expensive!!!! shop around and save some cash.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2009)

I.C.P. said:


> Just noticed their research site on here.I've always used from a different site.So,is their stuff legit and work well?If so cool.It's always good to have more than one site to buy from.I ask cause to many people start rumors saying all the research sites are starting to sell bunk supp's. and then you dont know who to buy from.Thanks....



they are legit and their stuff works great, support our sponsors.


----------



## I.C.P. (Jul 27, 2009)

Prince said:


> they are legit and their stuff works great, support our sponsors.


Thanks.Great to hear.And will do.


----------



## I.C.P. (Jul 27, 2009)

jorge said:


> yes, but way to expensive!!!! shop around and save some cash.


Yeah,a little bit more than where i go now.But i'd rather pay more and get something that works than get burned.


----------



## slimyy (Dec 1, 2009)

very good products,  The t3 is the best I have ever used/


----------

